# Concours Cars Sought for indoor show, FREE to exhibit.



## fixed-head (Nov 24, 2012)

FREE to exhibit your concours car, lots of trophies, indoor event at EventCity by The Trafford Centre, 6th & 7th April 2013. Local concours enthusiast groups welcome! (Groups can display their cars together!).

Printable entry forms on the main organisers website, they are Cheshire Auto Promotions. See, Passion for Power - Classic Motor Show on youtube!

Hope you can join us, thank you for reading, remember it's FREE to show your car!! (2 Adults with car).


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Definatly have some of that. : D


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Is there anything specific they look for?does it have to be like a classic car?


----------



## PhilDc2 (Dec 7, 2011)

Intrested,any more info?


----------

